# Night cramps



## JanHank

I am sure I am not the only one who suffers with cramp in feet ankles & legs in bed. It is so painful, not in the muscle, but those stringy bits I call sinues, (no idea how its spelt, I am sure you know)
Sometimes they are so tight I feel if I move - something will snap.
I remembered my Mum swore by corks in the bed (minus the wine bottles:grin2
Since putting corks under the bottom sheet 4 nights ago I have not had cramp, can it really be Mum´s remedy works??
I had previously tried magnesium, it had no effect.
Quinine is no longer available and the little quinine there is in tonic water is no good.
Who has another remedy?
Jan


----------



## EJB

I do a little more daytime exercise and it seems to virtually stop the problem.


----------



## JanHank

EJB said:


> I do a little more daytime exercise and it seems to virtually stop the problem.


Now that had the opposite effect on me EJB, I was doing leg excersizes a few months ago and because the cramp became so bad, I stopped.

Jan


----------



## aldra

I had a tumour on my parathyroid 

Raised my calcium

Calcified my heart valve
Open heart surgery new valve

Op to remove tumour, then

Cramp everywhere, chest, legs up in the night crying with the pain
Sold the van as I couldn't get out off the bed quick enough

It seemed my body was not impressed with normal calcium levels

But I've found if my Vit D levels drop its worse

But a bag of frozen food

Pressed against the cramped muscle 

Works

Aldra


----------



## aldra

And

It's a silly idea

But it worked for me 

Put a bar of soap in your bed

Have no idea why it works
But it worked for me
Try it

Aldra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> And
> 
> It's a silly idea
> 
> But it worked for me
> 
> Put a bar of soap in your bed
> 
> Have no idea why it works
> But it worked for me
> Try it
> 
> Aldra


If the cork idea stops working then I will try soap. Who knows we might have baffled science with these 2 ideas :grin2:
Jan


----------



## Spacerunner

aldra said:


> And
> 
> It's a silly idea
> 
> But it worked for me
> 
> Put a bar of soap in your bed
> 
> Have no idea why it works
> But it worked for me
> Try it
> 
> Aldra


It stops you having mucky thoughts. Which accounts for the night cramps.:serious:¿


----------



## aldra

Jan 
When you are in pain

Whatever works
I can cope with everything 
Except the inner thigh

Now that really is an excruciating pain

However cramp isn't good

Do you find you dream you have cramp?.

Only to find you wake up and really have it

Aldra


----------



## aldra

Spacerunner said:


> It stops you having mucky thoughts. Which accounts for the night cramps.:serious:¿


At my age
A few mucky thoughts would be great

The night cramps put pay to those

Now I'm sad

It's all down to imagination

Which isn't as good as it was

Aldra


----------



## spykal

Quinine Sulphate is still used in extreme cases of night cramp. Not recommended but still used. 200mg taken at bedtime. (in the UK :wink2


----------



## aldra

I won't use it

Slowly it's getting better

Aldra


----------



## spykal

Cramp is a subject on BBC 2 Trust me I Am A Doctor ....on right now?


----------



## JanHank

spykal said:


> Cramp is a subject on BBC 2 Trust me I Am A Doctor ....on right now?


Please tell me if anything positive comes from the program.
Jan


----------



## spykal

JanHank said:


> Please tell me if anything positive comes from the program.
> Jan


Hi Jan

Nothing new in the TV show :frown2: , all things previously tried... stretching calf muscles before going to bed, pillow under legs, lie on your front with toes over the end of the bed so that you can stretch muscles by rotating ankles.

Most times when I get it I just keep very still and try to keep thinking that it will go away eventually... using mind control to blank out the pain. That works but only when you feel it coming on....the ones when you suddenly wake with a that feeling that someone has just stuck a knife into your leg and is twisting it in the muscle is the worst.

My remedy in desperation when I get really bad leg cramp is to get into a very hot bath... but even getting to the bathroom can be almost impossible because of the pain.

Link to BBC program editorial <<


----------



## vicdicdoc

I have a fairly hard bolster pillow under my lower legs in bed & that seems to cure it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I used to get them all the time, so I upped my salt intake slightly, but still below the 6g per day I think, recently doc found my Vit D was low, so I take a 800 per day.


----------



## Phil42

I have started having severe night cramps quite recently. In fact, they started soon after Sue went, overnight, from being able to walk 5 miles a week to being virtually immobile. I'm now a virtual prisoner in the house. I still go on my exercise bike 3 times a week and I'm quite physically active looking after Sue but I'm not doing the same amount of walking. Reading this thread has made me think that this could well be the reason for the cramping.

I probably need to start walking up and down our hallway which is what we did, as well as walking outside, when Sue was still mobile.

Phil


----------



## aldra

Phil it may be worth getting your calcium and Vit D levels checked

If either are low that can result in cramp

I take 40,000 IU VIT D monthly, if I forget the cramp gets much worse

Is there no daycare close for Sue??

You need to be able to get out and enjoy some freedom

And a change of scenery in a safe environment would be good for Sue

Love to you both

Sandra


----------



## greygit

aldra said:


> Phil it may be worth getting your calcium and Vit D levels checked
> 
> If either are low that can result in cramp
> 
> I take 40,000 IU VIT D monthly, if I forget the cramp gets much worse
> 
> Is there no daycare close for Sue??
> 
> You need to be able to get out and enjoy some freedom
> 
> And a change of scenery in a safe environment would be good for Sue
> 
> Love to you both
> 
> Sandra


I have almost done away my cramps by drinking a lot more water...try it, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Phil42

aldra said:


> Phil it may be worth getting your calcium and Vit D levels checked
> 
> If either are low that can result in cramp
> 
> I take 40,000 IU VIT D monthly, if I forget the cramp gets much worse
> 
> Is there no daycare close for Sue??
> 
> You need to be able to get out and enjoy some freedom
> 
> And a change of scenery in a safe environment would be good for Sue
> 
> Love to you both
> 
> Sandra


Thanks Sandra.

I'll start a separate thread when I have time as I know there will be people on here like you Sandra with relevant experience. There's no way Sue could go anywhere, at least for a while. She's supposed to get physio but half the time they don't turn up. Progress is made, then they don't come again for a week. Guess what? Back to square one.:frown2:

Phil


----------



## worky

hya - I too suffer from night cramps and found these work for me

http://www.takingcrampseriously.co.uk/

more information here

https://www.medicines.org.uk/emc/medicine/25262

cheers

Clyde


----------



## JanHank

http://www.thenakedscientists.com/HTML/podcasts/ask-tns/show/2011.02.04/

I have just found this on the internet, but can´t find where they tell you about corks preventing cramp, maybe someone can find it ?

Another cramp free night last night.
Taking note of all your suggestions in case its a fluke.


----------



## spykal

It's a podcast:-

Can Corks cure Cramp (7mins in) <<click to hear it

Looks like it could be the quinine effect :wink2: and pigs may fly :grin2:

But then again...if it works why not... good excuse to open an old bottle or two


----------



## JanHank

spykal said:


> It's a podcast:-
> 
> Can Corks cure Cramp (7mins in) <<click to hear it
> 
> Looks like it could be the quinine effect :wink2: and pigs may fly :grin2:
> 
> But then again...if it works why not... good excuse to open an old bottle or two


Thanks Spykal, you have a lot of patience listening for 7 mins. 
Well, it works for that lady and until my fluke stops working I will continue the treatment. When/if it stops working I will try the other suggestions one at a time, otherwise I won´t know whats what.
_*
My original post.
*_The TENDONs cramp, I called them sinues, sorry. The muscles remain soft, but the tendons are so tight they feel as if they will break, thats my cramp.


----------



## aldra

A bar of soap

It worked for me

Don't ask why

I haven't a clue

But I remember it helps 

So corks and soap

What's not to like

Mind you I never tried corks

My wine has a screw top

10 and a half%^

I like wine low in alcohol

Just like the taste of it
So I get It from aldi

BIANCO
Aldra


----------



## suedew

Had frequent night cramps and reduced mobility, stopped the statins and all well, interestingly cholesterol levels lower since i stopped taking them too!

Sue


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> I am sure I am not the only one who suffers with cramp in feet ankles & legs in bed. It is so painful, not in the muscle, but those stringy bits I call sinues, (no idea how its spelt, I am sure you know)
> Sometimes they are so tight I feel if I move - something will snap.
> I remembered my Mum swore by corks in the bed (minus the wine bottles:grin2
> Since putting corks under the bottom sheet 4 nights ago I have not had cramp, can it really be Mum´s remedy works??
> I had previously tried magnesium, it had no effect.
> Quinine is no longer available and the little quinine there is in tonic water is no good.
> Who has another remedy?
> Jan


I can now report that keeping some corks in a sock under the bed sheet has kept me free of night leg cramps for FOUR MONTHS now.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I can now report that keeping some corks in a sock under the bed sheet has kept me free of night leg cramps for FOUR MONTHS now.
> 
> Ray.


Was it after my tip you tried the corks Ray? if so its *3* months.
Don´t forget to take the old sock with you in the MH, I forgot to take my corks and after 2 nights back came the foot and leg cramps.
Must find some more to keep in there.

_Hans asks "Are they clean or dirty socks??"_:grin2:>
Jan


----------



## greygit

Does anyone know if wine boxes work? :frown2:


----------



## JanHank

I´m renaming you---true git. >>
Jan


----------



## richardjames

I take quinine sulphate prescribed by my Doc! - Have a word with your Doc


----------



## JanHank

richardjames said:


> I take quinine sulphate prescribed by my Doc! - Have a word with your Doc


I take enough tablets already R.J. 
Corks work for me and it seems they are also working for Ray.
Jan


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> Was it after my tip you tried the corks Ray? if so its *3* months.
> Don´t forget to take the old sock with you in the MH, I forgot to take my corks and after 2 nights back came the foot and leg cramps.
> Must find some more to keep in there.
> 
> _Hans asks "Are they clean or dirty socks??"_:grin2:>
> Jan


OK I guess it must only be three months Jan. But it's still working.
Hardly use the van now but will take them on other holls. Clean but odd Hans.

Ray.


----------



## cabby

Were you calling hans odd,>> what type of corks are we referring too please, cork or plastic. Plus all the bottles I have looked at are screw tops. Must I look at the higher range of product do you think.:wink2::wink2:

cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Were you calling hans odd,>> what type of corks are we referring too please, cork or plastic. Plus all the bottles I have looked at are screw tops. Must I look at the higher range of product do you think.:wink2::wink2:
> 
> cabby


Has to be cork cabby, maybe cork matting would work!!!
I intend asking a local hotel if they will save me some corks, I would imagine they have some good wine with real corks. Maybe I´ll buy a cork tile and try.
I have had my corks for years, can´t even remember where they came from.
Howsomever :grin2: as Ray tells us, they work.
Jan


----------



## raynipper

Cabby, corks are cork. Plastic ones are stoppers.

Yep I tried real used corks three months ago including a few quality Champagne ones.
But just in case they lose their effect I bought some new and unused cork corks at a boot sale for €0.50 for 12.
Gonna see if they work even better than no cramps for three months.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

Take a trip to Portugal, it grows on trees there. 




Re the cramps, since I had the stent fitted I have been attending a NHS exercise fitness scheme and since I started I haven't had one instance of cramp. I'm wondering if it's the muscular stretches that are doing it or the fact that my muscles are just to dam tired to do anything. :grin2:


----------



## raynipper

Good point GG and we go after Christmas.


----------



## erneboy

Does their corkyness fade over time and is it depleted more quickly if it has to repel frequent attacks of cramp. If they work from under the bed I was wondering if they would work over a slightly longer distance, like for instance if I just left a bag of them on a shelf in the garage at home?


----------



## raynipper

Wot no smileys Alan.????

Ray.


----------



## erneboy

raynipper said:


> Wot no smileys Alan.????
> 
> Ray.


I try not to levitate when dealing with serious scientific matters Ray.


----------



## JanHank

Obviously those who are taking the wee wee do not suffer from painful night cramps.
*erneboy* They are not put under the* bed* , but under the* bottom sheet.*
Just try it if you also have night cramp in your feet and legs, don´t take the pee.

You know by now I like to joke around as well, but don´t prevent someone from finding out if it works *for them *or not.

Jan.


----------



## Spacerunner

greygit said:


> Does anyone know if wine boxes work? :frown2:


Only if you empty them first. :wink2:


----------



## GEMMY

Does the cork telepathicly impart healing powers to leg muscles. If so, why has the medical profession not been informed? :serious:


tony


----------



## cabby

Is this like conkers in the house repelling spiders.>>

I was told that cramps occur mainly due to muscles not being allowed to work off the stress/cooling off exercise. the opposite to warming up before starting exercise.

cabby


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> Does the cork telepathicly impart healing powers to leg muscles. If so, why has the medical profession not been informed? :serious:
> 
> tony


No money in involved >


----------



## GEMMY

cabby said:


> Is this like conkers in the house repelling spiders.>>
> 
> I was told that cramps occur mainly due to muscles not being allowed to work off the stress/cooling off exercise. the opposite to warming up before starting exercise.
> 
> cabby


Just like garlic warding off vampires.......it works, no attacks against my garlic wreathes

tony


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> Just like garlic warding off vampires.......it works, no attacks against my garlic wreathes
> 
> tony


But there's no such thing as vampires Tony. :serious:
Jan


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Is this like conkers in the house repelling spiders.>>
> 
> cabby


Never heard of that cabby, does it work?
Jan


----------



## raynipper

erneboy said:


> I try not to levitate when dealing with serious scientific matters Ray.


verb (used without object), levitated, levitating.
1.
to rise or float in the air, especially as a result of a supernatural power that overcomes gravity.

???? Ray.


----------



## erneboy

Just so Ray, levity. Unseemly.

Jan, those other naughty boys are taking the **** too, straighten them up as well. Rotten sods.


----------



## raynipper

There must be many odd or illogical remedies for things we suffer from.
Copper bands for sea sickness. Copper coin for warts. etc.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> Just so Ray, levity. Unseemly.
> 
> Jan, those other naughty boys are taking the **** too, straighten them up as well. Rotten sods.


I'll sort them later, too busy this morning. Jan


----------



## Easyriders

We've been in Portugal since July, and John has been getting awful pain with the tendons or ligaments in his legs in bed at night. He doesn't get this problem back home in Wales.

Some have suggested low calcium levels, but we eat a very similar diet wherever we are, and also the water here in Portugal is very hard (full of calcium), while our water in Wales is very soft, so John's calcium levels should be higher, if anything, here in Portugal.

Others have suggested low vitamin D levels. But vitamin D is most usefully obtained in humans by the action of sunshine on the skin. Again, there is far more of that in Portugal than in Wales, so John's vitamin D levels should be higher here than in Wales. 

Yet others have suggested taking more exercise. We both enjoy walking and swimming, but we are able to do far more of both in Portugal than we can in Wales, so that cannot be the answer either.

However, Portugal has loads of cork, never a plastic cap or screw top here. So perhaps we'll try the cork cure! Do you think it's the shape of the corks that matters (maybe just having foreign objects under the sheet makes you move your legs around more)? Or is it something magical about cork itself? If so, a cork tile or two might be comfier than bottle corks!

We'll try both, and I'll keep you posted! Linda


----------



## JanHank

Easyriders said:


> We've been in Portugal since July, and John has been getting awful pain with the tendons or ligaments in his legs in bed at night. He doesn't get this problem back home in Wales.
> 
> Some have suggested low calcium levels, but we eat a very similar diet wherever we are, and also the water here in Portugal is very hard (full of calcium), while our water in Wales is very soft, so John's calcium levels should be higher, if anything, here in Portugal.
> 
> Others have suggested low vitamin D levels. But vitamin D is most usefully obtained in humans by the action of sunshine on the skin. Again, there is far more of that in Portugal than in Wales, so John's vitamin D levels should be higher here than in Wales.
> 
> Yet others have suggested taking more exercise. We both enjoy walking and swimming, but we are able to do far more of both in Portugal than we can in Wales, so that cannot be the answer either.
> 
> However, Portugal has loads of cork, never a plastic cap or screw top here. So perhaps we'll try the cork cure! Do you think it's the shape of the corks that matters (maybe just having foreign objects under the sheet makes you move your legs around more)? Or is it something magical about cork itself? If so, a cork tile or two might be comfier than bottle corks!
> 
> We'll try both, and I'll keep you posted! Linda


Hi Linda,
I have my corks in one of those little bags used for detergent tablet. I have 5 corks, they are under the bottom sheet at the foot of the bed where my feet don´t even touch. (I don´t know where Ray keeps his old sock :laugh
We will all be very interested to know if they work for John. Yes, please keep us informed.

Jan (Thread starter)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I think I'd struggle with corks in the bed, even rucked up sheets wake me up, perhaps a tile might work, I'd be interested in any experiences with that method.


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I think I'd struggle with corks in the bed, even rucked up sheets wake me up, perhaps a tile might work, I'd be interested in any experiences with that method.


Why don´t you just try it Kev?
Anyway, who are you `the Prince(ss) and the pea´ ? You just put them right down in the corner at the bottom of the bed, or maybe under the pillow, I haven´t tried that.:wink2:
Jan


----------



## Spacerunner

JanHank said:


> Never heard of that cabby, does it work?
> Jan


Only if you're a good shot.
0


----------



## erneboy

They're coming to take you all away you know.


----------



## JanHank

erneboy said:


> They're coming to take you all away you know.


*Who´s* coming to take* who* away??? What have I missed? :frown2:

Oh I see you think we are all barmy, *did you hear that Ray?*!!!!!

Do you suffer from night cramps erneboy ? No rude answers please.
Jan


----------



## GEMMY

This wacky idea needs patenting


Does the Royal College know of this, if not, why not


tony


----------



## GEMMY

Please read:

http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/707090.html


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> This wacky idea needs patenting
> 
> Does the Royal College know of this, if not, why not
> 
> tony


Because they don´t belong to this forum. Maybe if there are enough of us who benifit from my _prevention _ someone will tell them.
Jan


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> Please read:
> 
> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/707090.html


:surprise: Oh my giddy Aunt, I´ll stick to my corks thanks.
Jan


----------



## GEMMY

I like:


When you get in bed at night, using
your forefinger and thumb, pinch and massage the area between your
nose and lips for a minute or two.


or


You use a regular bar
of soap, any face soap, small or large. Place it in the bottom of your
bed under the sheets. In only a few days it will work.


or


For leg cramps put an old
pair of shoes under your bed up side down and you will have no more
leg cramps


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


tony..........only trying to help :wink2:


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> I like:
> 
> When you get in bed at night, using
> your forefinger and thumb, pinch and massage the area between your
> nose and lips for a minute or two.
> 
> or
> 
> You use a regular bar
> of soap, any face soap, small or large. Place it in the bottom of your
> bed under the sheets. In only a few days it will work.
> 
> or
> 
> For leg cramps put an old
> pair of shoes under your bed up side down and you will have no more
> leg cramps
> 
> :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> tony..........only trying to help :wink2:


I truly hope you never have this trouble because if you do you are going to be the one who screams the loudest.
 Jan


----------



## aldra

A bar of soap works

Don't ask me why it just does

I suffered horrendous cramps following my op to remove a parathyroid tumour
My body rejected the idea of normal calcium levels

Acted as if calcium levels were low

Same now if my Vit d levels are low

I don't absorb Vit D, need to take a high dose monthly

Soap helps

If all fails then holding a bag of something frozen against it works

Especially if the cramp is inner thigh

Now that is really really painful

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY

JanHank said:


> I truly hope you never have this trouble because if you do you are going to be the one who screams the loudest.
> Jan


Wrong.............I occasionally get it. It then requires stretching on one or both Sciatic nerves in the legs, all done 15 secs. then back to zzzzzzzz:wink2:

tony


----------



## aldra

Gemmy

You have not yet had full cramp

15 sec doesn't touch it

Inner thigh cramp can take 5/10 min of excruciating pain

Hand cramps damaged the nerves in my hands 

Calf cramp a doddle by comparison, walk it off, or stretch it if is mild

Foot cramp always, just putting shoes is enough to trigger it

Aldra


----------



## JanHank

Thanks Sandra, 
I was just about to say something similar. 
The cramp I was having was behind the knee in the tendons, in the ankles or the thigh. I could not straighten my leg, it would last for 10-15 mins and made me cry, it was scary.
So Gemmy, please don´t take the p**s, its a serious complaint to those of us who suffer it.
Jan


----------



## GEMMY

Yes BUT.................GET MEDICAL ADVICE!!!!!!!


Not a load of codswallap, its just a placebo


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> Yes BUT.................GET MEDICAL ADVICE!!!!!!!
> 
> Not a load of codswallap, its just a placebo



Go and annoy someone else. PLEASE


----------



## raynipper

I wonder about the dehydration factor as I rarely drink water.
But if I do drink lots of water and get up for a pee in the night, no cramps.? 
Now is that water or exercise?? 

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

JanHank said:


> Go and annoy someone else. PLEASE


That's the idea.........fingers in ears, quickly turn round going la la la la la

That's better than a MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL innit 

tony


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> That's the idea.........fingers in ears, quickly turn round going la la la la la
> 
> That's better than a MEDICAL PROFESSIONAL innit
> 
> tony


No, not fingers in ears. 
What can a medic do other than tell me to take tablets of one sort or another? I have taken magnesium in all doses and it made no difference to me, it only benifited the pharmaceutical company.
I don´t want to swallow more tablets than I have to and this remedy has worked for quite some months so why should I change what I am doing. 
So there. I am not going to respond to you any more on this subject.


----------



## GEMMY

JanHank said:


> No, not fingers in ears.
> What can a medic do other than tell me to take tablets of one sort or another? I have taken magnesium in all doses and it made no difference to me, it only benifited the pharmaceutical company.
> I don´t want to swallow more tablets than I have to and this remedy has worked for quite some months so why should I change what I am doing.
> So there. I am not going to respond to you any more on this subject.


Next time come up with a subject that doesn't require the use of runes, tarot cards, the ouija board or corks.

tony


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> I can now report that keeping some corks in a sock under the bed sheet has kept me free of night leg cramps for FOUR MONTHS now.
> 
> Ray.


 So have you changed your mind about the corks Ray? Take them out of the bed and see what happens.
Jan


----------



## erneboy

I like the whole cork idea. I was wondering if it is one of those great undiscovered remedies. A panacea if you like.

Just at the moment I have rather bad diarrhoea.

Aspirin seems to be a panacea too, though I don't think the tablets are big enough to cure diarrhoea. The bottle possibly?


----------



## raynipper

JanHank said:


> So have you changed your mind about the corks Ray? Take them out of the bed and see what happens.
> Jan


We are off to stay with family in UK for ten days. That will be a good trial Jan.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> We are off to stay with family in UK for ten days. That will be a good trial Jan.
> 
> Ray.


Take em wiv ya just in case :wink2:
Jan


----------



## aldra

Actually the fact something is not endorsed by the medical profession does not make it codswallop

If a placebo works then it works without the use of harmful drugs

Cancer is a case in point, the medical profession is only now turning its attention to diet for cancer sufferers

Once they advocated sweet starchy energy giving food during chemo treatment, exactly what the cancer cells craved I order to thrive!!

Many people use high intake of veg juice to control the growth of tumours, doctors cannot advise this route until it's been tested over time

Some dietary tests have already started as we speak, fasting during chemo improves affective ness rendering cancer cells more susceptible to chemo whilst protecting normal cells

Nature has a way of affecting cures, the body can heal itself, not always is highly invasive methods and drugs (the medical way) the only way

Aldra


----------



## GEMMY

"Cancer is a case in point, the medical profession is only now turning its attention to diet for cancer sufferers"


BUT notice, they are looking at vitamin deficiencies and chemical balance within the body


Not non medical JU JU corks :surprise:


I'll stick to my garlic beads................never failed yet


tony


----------



## JanHank

*Calling (a) cabby*

We have found some lovely big shiny conkers cabby. Our front porch is full of spider webs so I´m going to test them.

That crazy woman, Jan :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

*Todays delivery of our prescription drugs*

Would you want to take any more tablet per day??
Hans no longer has night leg cramps either, *he* also benifits from *my* corks :laugh:
He has to takes umpteen tablets a day. Most of these are his, (only 4 are mine, but thats enough.)
After his next op. the amount will be reduced (we hope).
Crazy Cat :grin2: Jan


----------



## raynipper

Strewth Jan. And I complain about half a bp tab now and again. Bought in Mexico 11 years ago for $1.49.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> Strewth Jan. And I complain about half a bp tab now and again. Bought in Mexico 11 years ago for $1.49.
> 
> Ray.


Your a very lucky man Ray, I hope it stays that way :smile2:Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

I'm "supposed" to take per day:-

8 x Paracetamol
2 x Omeprazole 20mg
1 x Alfuzosin 10mg
1 x Hydroxyzine 25mg
1 x Cetirizine 10mg
1 x 800iu Vit D
4 x Dicloflex 50mg

Plus 3 different inhalers.
Plus a variety of creams ointments and potions several times a day

I decided a few months ago to see what I could actually leave out.

So now I take :-

4x Paracetamol (2 when I get up and two before bed)
0 x Omeprazole 20mg
1 x Alfuzosin 10mg
0 x Hydroxyzine 25mg
0 x Cetirizine 10mg
1 x 800iu Vit D
1 x Dicloflex 50mg

Only two inhalers unless I get really bad, which most of the time I don't.

And I keep skin applications to a bare minimum.

I'm aware that some of these need to build up over several days, and once a month I might take almost all of them as prescribed or if I physically feel the need, but I'm more in control of my emotions etc, don't get anywhere near as many headaches, I feel tired most of the time, but less so when taking the lesser meds.

I'm not advocating anyone stops taking their meds, just saying what I found works for me, it also save the NHS a bloody fortune.


----------



## JanHank

Sounds good Kev.
Howsomever, if you had a heart problem and there was a risk of stroke or heart attach if you didn´t take them, would you be willing to take that risk ??

Crazy cat :grin2: Jan


----------



## tugboat

Pardner, your pic of Hans' pills is a little indiscreet. Bottom row, second from left 'Hexal' clearly indicates one of his problem areas.:surprise:

Too much information for us, this is a family forum, you know.>


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> Pardner, your pic of Hans' pills is a little indiscreet. Bottom row, second from left 'Hexal' clearly indicates one of his problem areas.:surprise:
> 
> Too much information for us, this is a family forum, you know.>


First tell me what _Hexal_ means in your language Pardner then I might get the joke. Is this a new word thats gone into the _Urban dictionary._?
That´s one of his most important tablets, taken with the baby asprin, it keeps his migraines away. (Migraine with Aura, no headache).
Shall I go through the rest of them for you :grin2:?? 
Crazy cat. Jan


----------



## tugboat

It was the other word on the Hexal box. Honestly, Jan, I worry about you sometimes!!


----------



## JanHank

tugboat said:


> It was the other word on the Hexal box. Honestly, Jan, I worry about you sometimes!!


Oh! ASS = asprin not ARSE you fool 
An ass is probably what I should call you = a mammal , which is typically smaller than a horse and has *longer ears and a braying call.*
Sorry Sandra, but I had to get that in >>> he has no defence.

Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Sounds good Kev.
> Howsomever, if you had a heart problem and there was a risk of stroke or heart attach if you didn´t take them, would you be willing to take that risk ??
> 
> Crazy cat :grin2: Jan


I'm not on any heart meds, just pain, skin probs and breathing difficulty mostly, so it's a choice, none of them will Kill me, however prolonged use of the Diclofex has been linked to heart problems, so I only take that if I really need to, some antihistamine meds are also linked to heart trouble.


----------



## JanHank

Hans hates having to take all those drugs, not all are to do with his heart problem, the others are about quality of life, if he does´nt take them life becomes miserable.
Maybe there should be a thread on how to cope with an enlarged prostate, I am sure there are many of the men who suffer from it,_ its no joke. _Screening for prostate cancer is also a *must*, like breast cancer it creeps up on you without you knowing.

Jan :serious::serious: very:serious:


----------



## raynipper

Friend here had prostate problem enveloping his bladder. Had all sorts of complications but after an opp and a few weeks convalescence he is A1 again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Friend here had prostate problem enveloping his bladder. Had all sorts of complications but after an opp and a few weeks convalescence he is A1 again.
> 
> Ray.


Has he lost any err function elsewhere


----------



## aldra

GEMMY said:


> "Cancer is a case in point, the medical profession is only now turning its attention to diet for cancer sufferers"
> 
> BUT notice, they are looking at vitamin deficiencies and chemical balance within the body
> 
> Not non medical JU JU corks :surprise:
> 
> I'll stick to my garlic beads................never failed yet
> 
> tony


Actually they are not

They are looking at the absence of food

That age old idea of fasting

Which allows the body to heal itself
Our body understands fasting and can adapt, slow down and use the energy to repair

Cancer cells don't 
They continue to burn up anything available
Until it's no longer available

It isn't a cure all

But according to statistics

With the depth of his primary tumour

It should be wide spread

Sometimes we need to trust our body and harness it to medical breakthroughs

But remember natural healing hasn't been tested

By the medical fraternity

But may still be the way

Who knows

Does 5lb of carrotjuice kill tumours?

At any rate it's a lovely drink

Add a couple ot grapefruit and a whole lemons or two

Priceless
Chilled

Fantastic

Aldra


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Has he lost any err function elsewhere


Thats one good reason to start a thread, will you do it or shall I 0
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel

I came out of hospital after my heart operation with a carrier bag full of drugs.

12 different drugs per day, add Warfarin once set up at the Anticoagulation unit.

Now down to five per day:

Omeprazole
Bisoprolol
Warfarin
Ramipril
Atorvastatin

The problem is that drug interaction causes more issues than the original problem!

Omeprazole is a stomach lining protection drug
Bisoprolol is a blood pressure regulator
Warfarin is a rat poison, also used to thin blood in humans
Ramipril is a high blood pressure treatment
Atorvastatin is a cholesterol regulator

If I took Paracetamol at night as recommended, I would sweat streams and soak my pillow and a towel laid on top after a few hours. No problems since I stopped taking it.

Now I have excess fluid round my heart....

No fun getting old!

Peter


----------



## GEMMY

Peter, after my quad bypass 16 years ago, I was on :


Atorvastin


baby aspirin


Lisnopril


Omeprazole of own choice because of gastric reflux of 40 years


that's it for 18 years


Still here :surprise:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Thats one good reason to start a thread, will you do it or shall I 0
> Jan


Perhaps you I think >


----------



## JanHank

*listerdiesel*

Are you not able to take Pradaxa or one of the other modern meds. instead of Warferin?
Jan


----------



## JanHank

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Perhaps you I think >


Will do 0 Hans will write something later and I will use a new thread.
Jan


----------



## listerdiesel

JanHank said:


> Are you not able to take Pradaxa or one of the other modern meds. instead of Warfarin?
> Jan


Apparently not, I was taking Rivaroxaban before the heart operation, but it isn't licenced in the UK for post-operative tissue replacement use, so Warfarin it has to be.

The heart operation is fine, what they are setting me up for is a cardioversion or de-polarisation of the heart. This involves stopping my heart then restarting it. I have an irregular heartbeat since just before the operation, so using this procedure hopefully will let the heart restart with a regular heartbeat.

There are three other anti-coagulants available, but Warfarin is the one that is best understood and/or licenced for my particular needs.

Peter


----------



## JanHank

listerdiesel said:


> Apparently not, I was taking Rivaroxaban before the heart operation, but it isn't licenced in the UK for post-operative tissue replacement use, so Warfarin it has to be.
> 
> The heart operation is fine, what they are setting me up for is a cardioversion or de-polarisation of the heart. This involves stopping my heart then restarting it. I have an irregular heartbeat since just before the operation, so using this procedure hopefully will let the heart restart with a regular heartbeat.
> 
> There are three other anti-coagulants available, but Warfarin is the one that is best understood and/or licenced for my particular needs.
> 
> Peter


I think this deserves a thread of it own Peter. *With your OK* I will start one using your above post to begin with.


----------



## listerdiesel

JanHank said:


> I think this deserves a thread of it own Peter. *With your OK* I will start one using your above post to begin with.


Feel free to post it.

Peter


----------



## aldra

Peter

I watch the thread with interest

My special friend

I was lucky

Tissue valve

Left me a bit of a cow!!
But I always was anyway

Time is running out on mine

But I chose No warfarin

And my cow enjoys wine

Bless him
Aldra


----------



## JanHank

listerdiesel said:


> Feel free to post it.
> 
> Peter


New thread heading will be. 
*Warferin, Pradaxa or other requivalent*


----------



## tugboat

quote[And my cow enjoys wine

Bless him]unquote

Sandra was saved by the bull.

Boom boom!:blob8:


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Is this like conkers in the house repelling spiders.>>
> cabby


Three weeks ago I cleaned every cobweb, and spider I could find, out of our front porch and scattered conkers everywhere, on windowsills lights and other bits that are hanging around.
Today I can confirm, DON´T WORK :frown2:
Howsomever, my corks are still doing a grand job :grin2::laugh:
The dried lemons kept the ants out of the house all summer :grin2::laugh:
Jan


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Conkers is Bonkers then > >


----------



## aldra

For me soap worked

I suffered cramp in legs chest arms when my parathyroid tumour was removed

The doctors didn't even take it seriously 

Wanted to prescribe quinnine
Iwantedtoknow why I had them so bad

Vit D supplements helped 

Aldra


----------



## HermanHymer

Edit: Body chemistry is a challenging field.


----------



## erneboy

Maybe the spiders have corks to keep them safe from the conkers?


----------



## JanHank

*Oh no,*

Let's not start all over again :surprise:
Jan


----------



## GEMMY

JanHank said:


> Let's not start all over again :surprise:
> Jan


:laugh:Calm down dear, calm down, Alan didn't mean to take the pee :laugh:

tony


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> :laugh:Calm down dear, calm down, Alan didn't mean to take the pee :laugh:
> 
> tony


I've just won my bet, I knew you would be along, even know what you had to eat tonight 
Jan


----------



## GEMMY

Bluddy hell, picked up another stalker, won't end well.:wink2:


tony


----------



## aldra

Give over Gemmy

I've stalked you for years 

Your still in fine fettle

My lovely short tempered one
And how can I forget you taught me the word cougher?? 

No I stalk you completely in the open, impervious to any insults 

Go on, you know you secretly, grudgingly have a soft spot 

Hidden though it is

Is the guy in your avatar painted in wode ??

"Ancient Britons never hit on 
Anything as good as Wode to fit on
Hands and knees and where you sit on
Better far is wode"

Makes you blue though
Sandra


----------



## GEMMY

"word cougher"


is spelt cougar :surprise:


tony


----------



## aldra

Well there you go

See how I need you!!

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

GEMMY said:


> "word cougher"
> 
> is spelt cougar :surprise:
> 
> tony


Cunfused now.


----------



## patp

Not read this whole thread but I was having a lot of pain in my legs at night. Would start in my knees and travel up and down my legs.


Had all sorts of tests, including MRI, and they couldn't find out what it was.


Turned out it was constipation. I put two and two together when I figured out that the pain was intermittent and then was thinking about my constipation being intermittent and bingo I had the answer!.


It must be that the bowel is pressing on nerves that serve the legs when it is over full.


Not a nice subject but just thought it might help someone


----------



## clunegapyears

Two remedies .... exercise and water. Not sure if the process to obtain the corks would help, albeit fun drinking the wine!


----------



## JanHank

clunegapyears said:


> Two remedies .... exercise and water. Not sure if the process to obtain the corks would help, albeit fun drinking the wine!


I am neither taking more exercise or water, just the corks and still cramp free.
Jan.
Thread starter.


----------



## GEMMY

I've still got my garlic necklace, if more than one vampire attacks then I'll wave my garlic whip in their direction :wink2:


----------



## JanHank

Oh Gemmy, why won´t you believe me, there are no such things as vampires,
take teddy to bed with you for comfort. 
Night, night dear. :kiss:

Aunty Jan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> Oh Gemmy, why won´t you believe me, there are no such things as vampires,
> take teddy to bed with you for comfort.
> Night, night dear. :kiss:
> 
> Aunty Jan.


But Jan, Gemmy is a teddy bear, a grumpy one, but still a bear > >


----------



## cabby

Two in one bed, just does not bear thinking about.>>

cabby


----------



## GEMMY

Don't forget to be surrounded by 'conkers' :wink2:


----------



## JanHank

GEMMY said:


> Don't forget to be surrounded by 'conkers' :wink2:


*I`ll have to explain to him.*

Your the one in the bed (first teddy)
The toy teddy you will be cuddling.
You will be the one surrounded with conkers.
You will be frightened because conkers do NOT keep spiders away.

Aunty Jan.


----------



## cabby

Oh yes they do and very effective they have been this year. Loads of them outside the house but we keep them at bay indoors, they have to be fresh ones each year.

cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Oh yes they do and very effective they have been this year. Loads of them outside the house but we keep them at bay indoors, they have to be fresh ones each year.
> cabby


Didn´t work in our front porch cabby *or *maybe they take a while to be effective *or* maybe _you_ just don´t have spiders anyway :grin2:
Jan


----------



## cabby

I do wish you would read posts before making comments.

I said loads outside.

I have never tried them in a porch, is it enclosed or an open porch.The conkers have to be in a corner as well.I do put one on each window sill where the spiders are prolific outside.

cabby


----------



## JanHank

cabby said:


> Oh yes they do and very effective they have been this year. Loads of them outside the house but we keep them at bay indoors, they have to be fresh ones each year.
> 
> cabby


So, loads of spiders outside the house, you keep them in the bay window indoors (must be pets) and they breed each year so you have new ones. Right :grin2:
Jan

P.S. Just checked, no spiders or webs in our _enclosed_ front porch today, maybe the conkers (which I did not remove) are working or maybe its too cold for spiders.


----------



## aldra

Walked through the woods today

And the ground littered with sweet chestnuts
People were collecting them.

I'll have to buy mine when I get home

The knees are not good this trip
Just saying
Sandra


----------



## cabby

I think you should take a trip to spec savers Jan, then you could read my posts properly and save making mistakes.
however just to help you.
All conkers are used for indoors only, they are fresh every year, we put them on the floor in the corners of each room and just one on each window sill inside.
We do have a lot of spiders around the outside of the house and on the car, not in the car.

You could try conkers in your open porch but have never tried it as do not have an open porch.:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## raynipper

I like spiders.! They eat the things that eat us.
I sometimes vac em up with the 'dustbuster' to join the other bugs and insects in there. Must be quite a little microcosm by now.

Ray.


----------



## greygit

raynipper said:


> I like spiders.! They eat the things that eat us.
> I sometimes vac em up with the 'dustbuster' to join the other bugs and insects in there. Must be quite a little microcosm by now.
> 
> Ray.


I like spiders too, there was a large on my pillow when I went to bed the other night, so I flicked it into the corner of the bedroom, luckily Michelle likes um too, so no problem ........we don't have a lot of fly's in the house. :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

greygit said:


> I like spiders too, there was a large on my pillow when I went to bed the other night, so I flicked it into the corner of the bedroom, luckily Michelle likes um too, so no problem ........we don't have a lot of fly's in the house. :smile2:


My hero, scared witless of them.


----------



## greygit

Kev_n_Liz said:


> My hero, scared witless of them.


I'm not that much of a hero, we have a lot of Emperor Dragonflies around our pond and sometimes they get trapped in the conservatory and when they do Michelle has to grab hold of then to put then outside as they make me very nervous. Michelle spent a lot of her childhood in the African bush so she doesn't seem to be put off by insects, snakes etc.


----------



## JanHank

Can´t say I like handling them, but scared !!! Na


----------



## aldra

Never kill spiders

Hoovering around webs is a bit fraut 

I hate flies
But I don't kill them

Unles in the MH

And they won't get out

Spiders though are left in peace

Aldra


----------



## JanHank

Where is everyone? 
I _could_ have posted at 1.30am & 5.45am, then I slept until 7.20am.
A very good nights sleep, must have been a case of a trouble shared a trouble halved :wink2:


----------



## JanHank

The above post is in the wrong thread, should have been in the *Night Owls.
*Silly me.


----------



## greygit

JanHank said:


> The above post is in the wrong thread, should have been in the *Night Owls.
> *Silly me.


Cue Cabby.:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

JanHank said:


> The above post is in the wrong thread, should have been in the *Night Owls.
> *Silly me.


Not silly at all, just a post in the wrong place, I do it all the time.


----------



## raynipper

Sadly I think my corks must be wearing off as twice just recently I had to get up and stumble about at 4am with leg cramps.

Ray.


----------



## GEMMY

New corks needed all around and in the bed :wink2:


tony


----------



## HermanHymer

Thanks for the reminder. I'd forgotten about that one. I keep getting cramps in my lower legs and feet. Got a small store of corks in the moho drawer.


----------



## raynipper

Just done a 11 month 'cork' change. Now we will see what difference it makes.
My wife says it's the two or three glass's of wine I drink a night. But I blame her aubergines. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Salt helps with my cramp.


----------



## aldra

Nothing helps with mine 

I just endure them 

Really find it difficult when I dream I've got cramp 

And wake to find realy have 

As long as it's not in my inner thighs 

I can't sort that pain

And end up crying 

Sandra


----------



## aldra

Try a bar of soap, needs changing once it gets a shine on it
Trouble is I never have a bar to hand as I use liquid soap
Sandra


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Try a bar of soap, needs changing once it gets a shine on it
> Trouble is I never have a bar to hand as I use liquid soap Sandra


Just wondering Sandra, what does one do with this bar of soap? 
Rub it on the leg, stick it in bed, taste it or hug it?

Ray.


----------



## aldra

Ray

Just put it in your bed for night cramp, same as corks 

Or in your pocket for day time cramp

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

aldra said:


> Ray
> 
> Just put it in your bed for night cramp, same as corks
> 
> Or in your pocket for day time cramp Sandra


Ahhhh ha ha ha gotcha.
Ta. xxxxx

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

I've just taken to having a handful of salted nuts/peanuts every day. Seems to be working.


----------



## Matchlock

I get night cramps but it is caused by my blood pressure tablets (Amlodopine) just started taking them again as last week at the Doc;s I was 2010 over 101, hate these as they destroy my quality of life.
Suppose I have to put up with the cramps in the calf and numbness in the the feet when I walk, now 150 over 80, will monitor this and give them up again when it gets to a lower level.
I would rather die peacefully than in pain, to me quality of life comes before quantity!


----------



## JanHank

Matchlock said:


> I get night cramps but it is caused by my blood pressure tablets (Amlodopine) just started taking them again as last week at the Doc;s I was 2010 over 101, hate these as they destroy my quality of life.
> Suppose I have to put up with the cramps in the calf and numbness in the the feet when I walk, now 150 over 80, will monitor this and give them up again when it gets to a lower level.
> I would rather die peacefully than in pain, to me quality of life comes before quantity!


Have you asked the doctor to change the tablet there's more than one sort, high bp can cause a stroke which doesn't necessarily kill you, but leaves you disabled in many ways.
I am still all but cramp free, no longer have that terrible painfully cramp in the night.
RAY, I give my corks an airing now and then if I get a twinge, just wave them out of the window :grin2: 
Hans laughs his head off, but then they work again.


----------



## DJMotorhomer

I have heard eating a banana a day stops cramps. I have never suffered from it but a friend said since he started eating them
the cramps have stopped.

DJM


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Hmm, I just use salt, but I also like a banana a day too, usually still a bit green.

https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=bananas for cramp


----------



## raynipper

Now I am really confused. What with corks, soap, bananas, salt, water and less wine. And if I still get craps what then?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

raynipper said:


> Now I am really confused. What with corks, soap, bananas, salt, water and less wine. And if I still get craps what then?
> 
> Ray.


Try to get restless legs, it'll keep you active.


----------



## patp

Chris has suffered with this for years. We recently started taking 50+ vitamin and mineral supplement. He didn't notice, but the cramps stopped. It reminded him though, when, after not taking them for a few days the cramps returned. It must be something in the supplement that prevents them. I have heard magnesium mentioned on the context of helping with cramps. Whatever it is he is going to keep taking them. We get them from Just Vitamins. 


We do eat a healthy diet but some minerals are depleted from soil now and so are not in the food we eat.


----------



## Lesleykh

Unfortunately, the only thing that works to stop me getting cramps is to avoid alcohol completely. Even if I imbibe just a little I will get cramps in the wee small hours. Then the only thing that will stop them is to drink copious amounts of water. I do find if I allow my feet to get cold while in bed (I have a habit of kicking covers off), I am more likely to get cramp, so I sometimes present myself in the attractive bedtime attire of flight socks.

Lesley


----------



## greygit

Likewise but can still have one glass of wine.......most days.:wink2:


----------



## HermanHymer

raynipper said:


> Now I am really confused. What with corks, soap, bananas, salt, water and less wine. And if I still get craps what then?
> 
> Ray.


Perhaps you could try Loperamide!:laugh:


----------



## raynipper

Thats for bowel movements Viv.
Don't have any problems there.

Ray.


----------



## Lesleykh

raynipper said:


> Thats for bowel movements Viv.
> Don't have any problems there.
> 
> Ray.


Ah, I think it might have been a missing m joke!

Lesley


----------



## ob1

How's this for a problem? I get night cramps on occasions, mainly in my calf muscles. A couple of weeks ago I tore my calf muscle and am now on crutches - and terrified that I might get an attack in the same leg! I've stopped drinking red wine altogether which is a known trigger for me and started drinking loads of water, including tonic water, I know, I know, but I am desperate! Anyone know where I can buy corks in bulk?

Incidentally, we had just arrived at the Mosel for a six week meander when I came a cropper and had to return. Great holiday!!

Ron


----------



## JanHank

ob1 said:


> How's this for a problem? I get night cramps on occasions, mainly in my calf muscles. A couple of weeks ago I tore my calf muscle and am now on crutches - and terrified that I might get an attack in the same leg! I've stopped drinking red wine altogether which is a known trigger for me and started drinking loads of water, including tonic water, I know, I know, but I am desperate! Anyone know where I can buy corks in bulk?
> 
> Incidentally, we had just arrived at the Mosel for a six week meander when I came a cropper and had to return. Great holiday!!
> 
> Ron


Should have bought half a dozen bottles of corked wine :grin2:
Sorry to hear of you disability, very painful without the cramp.
They all laughed a me when I started this thread last year, but I can honestly say they work for me, I have a little bag of them in the Navajo as well :laugh:.
0Jan


----------



## raynipper

Ron. I often see bags of new corks for sale at French boot sales. Other than that wine making shops.

Ray.


----------



## ob1

Thanks Ray/Jan. I was joking about the amount of corks wanted. I will definitely give them a try - anything to ward off the demon cramp at this point!

Ron


----------



## patp

If bananas (contain Magnesium) work and a multi vitamin/mineral tablet work that contain magnesium then that might be worth a try too?


----------



## JanHank

*Came across this just now.*

_*By the way, if you have tried the corks please let me know if they worked for you.*_0 Jan

*Corks: *Mrs M. S. Geering from Hertfordshire reports:
Both my late husband and I used to have our sleep broken by cramps perhaps two or three times a week. When visiting my doctor on another matter I mentioned this to him and he suggested I put a cork under our martress. This I did without telling my husband. Neither of us suffered cramp again. The first my husband knew about the cork was six months later when a dinner party guest mentioned he suffered from cramps and I passed this remedy on to him.'

This account is particularly compelling because it would appear the cork worked for Mrs Geering's husband even though he was unaware of its presence under the mattress. Mrs Angela Beckon from Huntingdon describes a similar instance where the remedy worked independently for both partners:

'Many years ago I was told to put a few corks beneath my mattress. It worked wonders. No more creeping out on the cold kitchen floor to alleviate it.

My husband did not believe in it until his leg cramp became more frequent - when he tried it too. Complete success. The ladies from the Social Services, however, did wonder whether the corks might have had something to do with secret drinking.'

If the cork is displaced for any reason, the remedy no longer appears to work. Mr Geoffrey Bellis from Wrexham describes how his wife was advised by a friend to place a cork in her bed-with excellent results. 'After a few months a severe attack of cramp caused her to doubt the efficacy of the advice she had been given. Surprise, surprise, when she later made the bed she found the two corks on the bedroom floor.'


----------



## greygit

My Doc prescribed quinine and I must say it does work but I only take it if I have over indulged in the red tipple. I haven’t tried the soap or cork method yet, perhaps I should.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> My Doc prescribed quinine and I must say it does work but I only take it if I have over indulged in the red tipple. I haven't tried the soap or cork method yet, perhaps I should.


Quinine is banned in Germany.
My leg cramps became so painful, nothing I was given or recommended worked, I then remembered my Mums remedy 5 wine bottle corks under the bottom sheet.
I only occasionally get cramp in my toes in bed, the leg cramps have gone.
Jan


----------



## raynipper

It's odd. I have corks under the bed sheets at home now for a couple of years and now rarely get cramp.
Away on holiday now so far three weeks no corks and no cramps??

Ray.


----------



## JanHank

raynipper said:


> It's odd. I have corks under the bed sheets at home now for a couple of years and now rarely get cramp.
> Away on holiday now so far three weeks no corks and no cramps??
> 
> Ray.


I hope you´ve taken some with you Ray `just in case´ >
Jan


----------



## raynipper

No Jan. I assumed I could empty a few bottles if I really needed them. So far I'm just piling them up.

Ray.


----------



## aldra

I find Vit D helps, 20,000IU
Prescribed 

I take it once a month

Don't need reminding, start with cramp when it's due

Could be worth checking Vit D levels

I don't absorb it well from sunshine 

Alberts dermatologist is checking his 

Fantastic stuff he says

Seemingly people with cancer are low in Vit D 

Although I think he'll find Alberts fine 

I buy good quality Vit D 

And I already knew cancer patients are often very low 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper

Thanks Sandra. I do seem to be well stocked up with all the regular vitamins and moderate cholestrol. Half a bp tab now and again I can be happy with. But corks beat pills hands down.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

I've just put 3 huge champagne corks in the bed. let's see if they help my husband's horrendous cramps. He takes "Cramp Care" pills which are a mix of mag, sodium whatsit etc. 

BTW bananas are high in potassium. From time to time I run low on that (absorption issues) and that causes palpitations. A daily banana helps or for a top-up a rehydration sachet or Cysto-Purin. If I get cramps I just have more salt. Must try the Vit D drops. Just had a basal cell carcinoma cut out of my scalp. 4 inch scar to remove a 6mm BCC. But then I didn't want any puckers in my hair, and I'm not lisping!


----------



## raynipper

Viv, dried apricots have 10x the potassium of bananas. Lucky I like em.

Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer

Me too Ray. We do get supplies from Turkey, but wherever possible I support local which are not so chewy. Recently bought a big punnet of fresh and made compote. I stand sandwich bags in cups, bag the fruit, freeze, remove from cups, seal and store in a 2L ice cream box. 1 minute defrost and into the yoghurt they go. I'm on a fruit bender - see my post Food Glorious Food.


----------



## aldra

Well it doesn't help me

Sill I'll have that bar of soap though 

Possibally tonic water with quinnue could help

Minus the gin 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> Well it doesn't help me
> 
> Sill I'll have that bar of soap though
> 
> Possibally tonic water with quinnue could help
> 
> Minus the gin
> 
> Sandra


I thought you took Vit D against it?
Jan


----------



## aldra

Against what Jan ?

Vit D , It helps but doesn't eliminate the cramps 

But I get them during the day as well as the night 

Especially in my hands and feet 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank

aldra said:


> I find Vit D helps, 20,000IU
> Prescribed
> I take it once a month
> Don't need reminding, start with cramp when it's due
> Could be worth checking Vit D levels
> I don't absorb it well from sunshine
> Alberts dermatologist is checking his
> Fantastic stuff he says
> Seemingly people with cancer are low in Vit D
> Although I think he'll find Alberts fine
> I buy good quality Vit D
> And I already knew cancer patients are often very low
> Sandra


Sorry, I thought this meant you´d cracked it with the Vit D:frown2:
I sometimes get cramp in my toes when driving, not often though.
Jan


----------



## aldra

If I'd cracked it Jan

I'd be worth millions 

Sandra


----------



## greygit

I tried the cork method last night and I didn’t get any cramps but I do have really bad back ache today and no I wasn’t lying on the corks, still try it again tonight though.


----------



## JanHank

greygit said:


> I tried the cork method last night and I didn't get any cramps but I do have really bad back ache today and no I wasn't lying on the corks, still try it again tonight though.


Now listen here Truegrit, you don´t expect me to work wonders in one night, you just leave the corks where they are, the back ache ain´t got nufink to do wiv me. >
Jan


----------



## ThePrisoner

Where in the bed do you put the corks??????

How many?


----------



## JanHank

ThePrisoner said:


> Where in the bed do you put the corks??????
> How many?


As your in prison the best place is in the bunk, under the mattress where you hide *all* your goodies. >
Mine are in one of those little bags they used to give with some make of detergent tablets.
I have 5 wine corks in the bag at the foot of the bed under the bottom sheet.
Jan


----------



## raynipper

ThePrisoner said:


> Where in the bed do you put the corks??????
> How many?


I personally keep 6 or 8 corks in a sock knotted and under the bottom sheet down in one corner.

Ray.


----------

